# Fun round robin retrieving game.



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Has anyone else done this with their dogs. We went in the field next door yesterday. I had Secret left BaWaaJige in the house, my son had his lab ATEM and my sister had her lab Prada. we spread out in the triangle shape and took turns throwing a bumper calling out which dog it was for. then the owner sent her or his dog. The other 2 had honor while the one got to go after the bumper. Secret is not good at honoring yet so I had him on a leash so I had control of him. It was alot of fun I think next time we need to spread out more but it was getting dark and we didnt want to loose bumpers. Next time I am going to have both my dogs BaWaaJige is great at honors so I will have Secret to work with on that aspect.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, we sometimes do that when we have a small group, do not have a tonne of time and do not want to get the wingers out. It works well across a pond, too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, never done that, but it sounds like fun!
We've done something similar with the dogs all in a row, but not in a triangle.
My favorite variation, however, requires one more person, or a dog that will work for someone else, and that's the tandem honor walk-up. 
Everyone gets in a line with their dogs. Some handlers might have a dog on each side, if they have 2 dogs or if they are working the thrower's dog. 
The thrower is about 30-40 yards away. On command, everyone starts walking forward with their dog(s). At some point, the thrower throws the bird, or bumper but a bird, especially live and shackled, is better. The dogs all have to sit.
Then the thrower says which dog will get the retrieve.

ETA---Tito LOVES this game because he gets a huge percentage of the retrieves, as the other dogs we've done it with are all high octane labs with ants in their pants and the steadiest dog usually gets the bird!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That sounds like alot of fun Barb. I wish I had more people to train with as that would be a fun steady readiness game to play. 

Shelly we will have to try that next spring. I have the perfect pond to work on for that one.


----------

